# An article about dissociation!



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

*We can all 'space out' now and then.* We get to work and realise we haven't noticed a thing we walked past, or find we are on the last biscuit without realising.

And when big life changecomes, again, it's a normal response to feel overwhelmed. Anyone who has lost their job, or lost a loved one, knows that days can roll together in a sort of fog.

*But what if you zone out more often then most? If you constantly find that at the very moment you need to be sharp-witted or share your feelings, you are lost in the clouds and unable to come down?*

Then you could be suffering a more serious psychological response called 'dissociation'.

What is dissociation?



> Dissociation is when instead of staying present in the face of stress you exit your thoughts, feelings, and bodily sensations and zone out. It's considered a defence mechanism in* psychoanalytic theory. *












By: Andrea Rose

*And what is a defence mechanism? *They are coping methods we develop as children to handle difficult situations and feel less pain.

*Dissociation, for example, is actually a very smart tactic for a child* growing up in a stressful environment. Connected to the brain's primal 'fight, flight, or freeze' stress response, the child must choose 'freeze' as they are too young and vulnerable to run off and obviously can't fight against an adult. They go numb, floating away from their thoughts and feelings.

*Of course, the problem comes when we pull dissociation, so useful as a child, into our adult lives*. Going blank when your partner wants a serious discussion or feeling like you are floating out of your body when your boss asks your opinion on a merger in a board meeting? Not so useful.



> The very coping mechanism that got you through childhood, left unrecognised, will sabotage your adult life and leave you mired in shame, feeeling misunderstood, and evenunable to reach your potential.


What does dissociation look like? signs to watch for


You often feel 'spacey', 'floaty', or like your brain is 'foggy'
you might even get sleepy whenever life gets challenging
people say you are really calm under stress, but the truth is you are just numb
The more stressful a situation, the less you can think clearly
you can have a sense you are watching your life instead of in it as if life is a movie you are watching
When people ask how you are feeling you find it difficult to know
others often get frustrated as they think you aren't listening
you have delayed reactions - what you really wanted to say or do in a situation a day or several days later but very rarely at the moment
you might sometimes even feel disconnected from your body as if you aren't quite in it
you can easily overlook important details and forget moments
you had a difficult or traumatic childhood
you suffered abuse as a child or teenager

Why me? how dissociation develops



By: Shelby Steward

Again, as a defence mechanism, dissociation develops when you are young and need a way to escape feeling threatened.

*Of all defence mechanisms, dissociation is the one most related to trauma. Most children who suffered abuse*, either sexual abuse, physical abuse, or emotional abuse, develop the habit of dissociation. Children growing up in violent or unstable environments are also common candidates, such as children of addicts.

The dangers of dissociation

*Why does it matter if you tend to 'vacate the premise' when life gets a bit too demanding?* There are several reasons to be concerned, which can include:


you miss opportunities as others think you aren't interested when you are
others see you as cool and aloof when you really aren't
you miss out on the chance to communicate how you really feel
you upset others by not being responsive when they need you to be
when you do decide how you think and feel (days later) it's too late
you don't actually process your reactions and emotions but repress them
your repressed emotions can lead to depression and anxiety
relationships can suffer, leaving you dealing with  loneliness
you can underperform in life if you disassociate too much
you can settle for unhealthy relationships and situations because you overlook reality and details

*And, if your dissociation goes unrecognised and unresolved and you then experience more life trauma, there is a higher risk of developing a more serious dissociative disorder*, such as multiple personality disorder or depersonalisation-derealisation disorder . These can include symptoms like not recognising yourself in the mirror, feeling like your body isn't part of you, or feeling like you are more than one person.

What can I do if I have a problem with dissociation?

*Defence mechanisms tend to be so second nature it can be hard to even notice *when they start and end. Writing a journal in the evening can be helpful. Where in the day did you dissociate? What do you really feel and think now, compared to what you thought you did when zoned out?

*It's suggested dissociation is also connected to the nervous system. It's as if your body is a computer that reaches overload* for input then just shuts down. It could be postulated that those with traumatic childhoods would be more likely to have a sensitive nervous system that overloads - jumpiness is a major symptom of PTSD, for example.

*So work to find ways to ground and calm yourself.* This might be taking up mindfulness meditation, or yoga, or trying visualisation techniques that help you feel centred.

A counsellor or psychotherapist can be quite necessary to truly break the pattern of dissociation. He or she can make sure you have the support and safe environment necessary to navigate past painful experiences and try new and more effective behaviours.

*Talk therapy can be intense, and for someone with a habit of 'checking out' under stress, there is a chance* you'll be more overloaded and feel the urge to disengage even more. So it's important to seek a therapist who is experienced and understand how to work with clients with dissociation.

*source: https://www.harleytherapy.co.uk/counselling*


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

150 pounds sterling per session !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Unfortunately that is for the rich and famous only...

Interesting article though..........


----------



## Lexy67 (Sep 23, 2017)

I agree. It is interesting. But when it has you locked in it's clenches it so hard to get out of. I'm hyper vigilant and I can't fall asleep naturally or feel safe. It's left me unmotivated and deflated. 
Therapy is very expensive and I don't know how much longer I can afford it.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

How the fuck can you justify charging 150 pounds per session. People with mental health conditions are some of the most vulnerable, psychologically and financially. Ethically, I couldn't do that to people if i was a therapist.


----------



## Lexy67 (Sep 23, 2017)

I think mental help assistance should be more affordable. And if you are in the grips of it, there should be some bet so one isn’t spoirally downwards.


----------



## Lexy67 (Sep 23, 2017)

There should be some net.

I stay in bed on end and vaguely recall the life I've led.

Maddening


----------

